# What's the worst Zelda game?



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2017)

Excluding CDI Zeldas because they would win in a heartbeat.


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 30, 2017)

Naw, man, CDi games are the best!


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 30, 2017)

Why are the DS games not on there because they are most definitely the worst.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2017)

Accidentally posted without filling out the entire list.
Just fixed it!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2017)

Hmm, hard choice, tie between both NES zelda, and breath of the wild, and i guess links awakening.... and majora's mask.... Very tough choice in deed. 

Well let me say i like wind waker, even though many not, yeah sailing on ocean for long time isn't fun, but is like adventure. Kinda like breath of the wild, except most of the game is water. Never played twilight princess, or skyward sword. So i hear fi is a annoying tutorial navi worst than the fairy from the n64 games, then link turns into a wolf in another, is that where sonic unleashed got the idea from?

I'm not a top tier zelda fan, okay? I play play a few games and enjoy the basic formula of going into a dungeon, finding a cool item and using it to complete all the puzzles, The first five games kinda didn't have that. 

First NES zelda game is too cryptic and no indication of where to go or how to get there, second game is 2D platform and is hard, adding in RPG elements like exp and level up, majora's mask is more centered around using dead creatures mask to inherit their powers to progress through dungeons even though dungeon items are the common way to do it, oh and i HATE THE THREE DAY TIME LIMIT! Last this game has nothing to do with zelda, you only see her since she reminds you how you have the ocarina of time she gave you.

Links awakening isn't a terrible bad game, in fact i don't mind playing it at all, only some things bothered me, Zelda is not in this game, (Even though her name is on the title screen) It has nothing to do with her, the story sucks, is about link stuck in dream land (No relation to kirby) he is asleep in a night mare and has to gather 8 musical instruments to awaken song fish... sky fish... F-I-S-H, and after he does, is found in the middle of a ocean on a wooden log raft. Besides the story the only thing that bothered me was you have to find 25 sea shells in order to get stronger weapon, and the trading sequence must be completed in order to get to the end of the game, very minor nit picking but is just me. But you get a bunch of nintendo character cameo, like wart the toad from super mario bros 2, Princess peach picture from a photographer you can use game boy printer to print out on GBC, it has 2D and 3D modes which is nice. Is not bad, it could just use better things where it lacks. Like the oracle games.

DS game uses full touch screen mode..... enough is said. NOBODY WANTED THAT! Last is breath of the wild, keeping it to a minimum, this game vastly different from many common zelda games, is also not easy but is not impossible or unfair, just very many things about it i rather had not existed, it does use classic things about the early zelda games, You can jump like in Zelda II and gameboy games' roc's feather, you can equip armor for stronger defense kind like the power ring from nes, or the new clothes from link to the past, or just upping HP levels in zelda II with level up, so kinda like a rpg game. Lot of "world" to explore with no linear path, although in the early games you know you couldn't finish the game until you cleared all dungeons though, you don't have to in this one. But again kept to minimum, is not perfect, is good and can be better or least adjusted for difficulty.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

I hate all zelda games. I really do. I tried breath of the wild.  I really did. It doesn't do it for me. I still think that yoshi's woolly world, mario kart 8,mario maker and mario 3d world are better than breath of the wild. This is my personal opinion of course.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm surprised Zelda 2 has so many votes. I personally don't like it at all, but I thought that was an unpopular opinion as others seem to love it.
I voted for Phantom Hourglass, I didn't like that one much at all and the controls didn't work very well. I like Zelda 2 even less, but I wouldn't say it's a worse game due to that, it just isn't for me.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 30, 2017)

Skyward Sword


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

CDI Zelda games. They're a very disgusting stain on the license.

And yes I know they are excluded.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2017)

Breath of the wild.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link... I played it when I was teenager and finished it... Worst game, indeed.

I love all Zelda games, thought. Oh yeah.. Don't forgot the Cdi games. They are horrible games, lol!


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2017)

For those of you wondering why the CDI games aren't on there, please refer to the original post.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

You forgot many Zeldas, like:
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii VC)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii U VC)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time (GC disc)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time (Wii VC)
... etc.

/s

PS: Why writing TP twice and BOTW twice?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2017)

Despite Triforce Heroes have an actual Zelda-outfit for Link, I didn't enjoy the game. I don't enjoy games with forced multiplayer. Playing alone is just no fun and trying to to play online tends to become an unorganized mess for me. Playing with friends IRL is mostly fun, but I never enjoyed it enough to keep the game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am not the biggest fan of the first NES game, the second was an amusing platformer for a NES game. The SNES one some consider a classic but it does not get my bollocks tingling and to this day I have done neither the GBA nor original version all the way though in a reasonable timeframe.

The first N64 one was OK for the time but holds little appeal now. The second N64 one was far better for me, and while it is no longer some epic game it makes for an amusing minor game. Being ports and emulated the later iterations don't really warrant any additional consideration from where I sit.

The GC one I liked aspects of but felt rather disjointed, time has not improved this.

Never really did the console ones after this. What little I have played of breath of the wild was better than the early videos led me to believe, however it still feels like a company making a stab at a new to them game type. On the others then from what I have seen I have not missed out on much, though I probably will go back and play the GC version of twilight princess one day.

Zelda watch was probably one of the better watch games.

Zelda/Zelda DX is a fine game to this day.

The Oracles games I like but can see them being considered to have not aged well.

I will stand up for Minish Cap but I can completely see it failing to ignite the spark for people.

Even with dpad hacks the DS games did little and less for me.

4 swords in the various incarnations is fun if you have four players, though is more for the players than those wanting a zelda game.

I think that is all the ones I have done.


----------



## PewnyPL (Apr 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You forgot many Zeldas, like:
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii VC)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii U VC)
> ...


Writing TP twice makes sense (althought it would be good to mark the first one with GC) due to different control schemes. I have a friend (HUGE fan of the franchise) who hates the Wii version due to controls.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2017)

Also should he be counting the wii u HD ports as well? Is the same game with minor improvements, just use the HD as definitive way to play it or the original Console it was on with twilight princess as exception cause it was multiple release at the same time, so it can't be forgotten.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You forgot many Zeldas, like:
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii VC)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Wii U VC)
> ...


I'm only including original games and remakes which is why I don't have vc games. The reason why I included TP twice is because some people prefer gamecube TP over wii TP and I have both BOTWs because some people think that the Switch version is a bad port. Overall I'm just trying to make the list as diverse as possible without including virtual console games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Also should he be counting the wii u HD ports as well? Is the same game with minor improvements, just use the HD as definitive way to play it or the original Console it was on with twilight princess as exception cause it was multiple release at the same time, so it can't be forgotten.


Yup, forgot about those. I'm adding them now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

Seliph said:


> I'm only including original games and remakes which is why I don't have vc games. The reason why I included TP twice is because some people prefer gamecube TP over wii TP and I have both BOTWs because some people think that the Switch version is a bad port. Overall I'm just trying to make the list as diverse as possible without including virtual console games.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But that would bring the problem for people that just dislike e.g. BOTW as a whole that wouldn't know which one to vote, and let's say each version gets 4 votes, it would still look better than Zelda 2 in the list right now (with 7 votes).... what I mean, it divides votes and makes it more difficult to get a right result.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2017)

Seliph said:


> The reason why I included TP twice is because some people prefer gamecube TP over wii TP and I have both BOTWs because some people think that the Switch version is a bad port. Overall I'm just trying to make the list as diverse as possible without including virtual console games.


The game is the same regardless of what console you play it on, the system you play it on doesn't change the game, is not like a remake, is just improved looking graphics maybe. Is not like comparing Mega man x and mega man maverick hunter X. Those are two different games cause it has differences about it that isn't just better looking graphics.


----------



## Viri (Apr 30, 2017)

Those DS games with the forced touch screen controls. I really wanted to play them, but my hand got tired out after 10 mins of wagging a stylus :/


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The game is the same regardless of what console you play it on, the system you play it on doesn't change the game, is not like a remake, is just improved looking graphics maybe. Is not like comparing Mega man x and mega man maverick hunter X. Those are two different games cause it has differences about it that isn't just better looking graphics.


It has some cosmetic and gameplay changes, 16:9, inverted map, controls; in GC you play as _*Link*_, in Wii you play as _*Recht*_.
But I think that is for another kind of poll, if you want to know which Zelda is worst, then you should put both version together as one option.
Then afterwards if that happen to be the worst one and you want to know which of the two version was worst, then make another poll, because of the reasons explained in my previous post.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The game is the same regardless of what console you play it on, the system you play it on doesn't change the game, is not like a remake, is just improved looking graphics maybe. Is not like comparing Mega man x and mega man maverick hunter X. Those are two different games cause it has differences about it that isn't just better looking graphics.


Well, some of the HD versions have additional content that may sway someone's opinion in a different direction.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 30, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Breath of the wild.


it says worst not best


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> But that would bring the problem for people that just dislike e.g. BOTW as a whole that wouldn't know which one to vote, and let's say each version gets 4 votes, it would still look better than Zelda 2 in the list right now (with 7 votes).... what I mean, it divides votes and makes it more difficult to get a right result.


Yeah that makes sense. Annoyingly enough, I can't remove poll options so they'll just have to stay up there.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Well, some of the HD versions have additional content that may sway someone's opinion in a different direction.


Well it would have to depend on how game breaking the differences are from the original, if is not enough of a change to warrent a new experience is probably the same as saying 4 votes for GC 4 for wii and 4 for WII U is 12 total. It would just depend on who played it on what, is better to list the definitive way to play it rather than add multiple versions.


----------



## raphamotta (Apr 30, 2017)

Triforce heroes is very fun when playing online. I like a lot this game, don't deserve be the worst Zelda. So many laughs!


----------



## TVL (Apr 30, 2017)

Haven't played The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes which seems like most people think is the worst.

Played "Oracle of Ages" and got bored pretty instantaneous, maybe it gets good? Never bothered with "Seasons" after that. I think Zelda II is alright. I regard it as better than Spirit Tracks which I voted for as the worst at first, but changed my mind.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> it says worst not best


Op is clearly asking for opinions. I tried to play botw on wii u and i got bored pretty quickly. For me the best zelda is oot and i really enjoyed phantom hourglass and spirit tracks.


----------



## Flirkyn (Apr 30, 2017)

I love all Zelda (my three favorite being Wind Waker, Breath of the Wild, and my Favorite, Majora's Mask), except one : Spirit Tracks.
It's not a bad game, but I was really disappointed, especially after really liking Phantom Hourglass. The design was meh (damn those train humain was ugly), the game was slow. There was some good idea, but not always well done (like the train thing who was too long to travel). The atmosphere and character was also pretty meh. The game had some good thing, like a good difficulty and OST, but in a whole, it's the Zelda I liked the less (not bad tho).

Then after come Zelda 2. Not bad but damn, this is one of the most difficult game I ever played ! Never passed the fucking death montain (never saw a game where an area had such a true name) without Action Replay O_O ! Aside of that it's different. Some will like it, other hate it.

I never really played (just quickly tested it) Zelda 1, Four Sword Adventure and Triforce Heroes, tho I can like it I guess since I liked first Four Sword. Never played at all BS Zelda. I haven't finished the Oracle (I planning to one day) and I won't talked about the multiple version of some ep.

But I think Zelda is really a great saga with no "bad" episode (some are not great but still good). And some opinion will really be different for some game (like Majora's Mask : my favorite and a game that really left his mark for me, but some hate it because of his mechanics).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

It seems I am the only one that dislikes the only one I dislike.
But regarding ALTP, ALBW, OOT, OOA, LA, OOS, TP, ST, BOTW, I like them.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Op is clearly asking for opinions. I tried to play botw on wii u and i got bored pretty quickly. For me the best zelda is oot and i really enjoyed phantom hourglass and spirit tracks.


Well i'm a bit reluctant to know some people liked playing zelda games using touch screen only modes, i remember playing phantom hour glass, it was.... a different experience, reminded of how that one ninja gaiden on ds was, least i didn't have to hold the NDS like a book for zelda. The one part that pissed me off was this one puzzle i had to solve with a stamp, i had to close the NDS system to complete it, HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT!  That is breaking the 4th wall, games should stay in their world not ours. O_O


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i'm a bit reluctant to know some people liked playing zelda games using touch screen only modes, i remember playing phantom hour glass, it was.... a different experience, reminded of how that one ninja gaiden on ds was, least i didn't have to hold the NDS like a book for zelda. _*The one part that pissed me off was this one puzzle i had to solve with a stamp, i had to close the NDS system to complete it, HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT! *_ That is breaking the 4th wall, games should stay in their world not ours. O_O


Actually, not from Zelda, but I love those kinds of 4th wall breaking puzzles.
Specially from things like Another Code Two Memories.
That is part of the gameplay, guessing out what you have to do is part of the puzzle!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i'm a bit reluctant to know some people liked playing zelda games using touch screen only modes, i remember playing phantom hour glass, it was.... a different experience, reminded of how that one ninja gaiden on ds was, least i didn't have to hold the NDS like a book for zelda. The one part that pissed me off was this one puzzle i had to solve with a stamp, i had to close the NDS system to complete it, HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT!  That is breaking the 4th wall, games should stay in their world not ours. O_O


I really liked the touch screen system. It was a game designed to make use of the platform gimmick and it did it pretty well. Also, the multiplayer was lots of fun! It is that one feature that no other zelda game has had till today.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually, not from Zelda, but I love those kinds of 4th wall breaking puzzles.
> Specially from things like Another Code Two Memories.
> That is part of the gameplay, guessing out what you have to do is part of the puzzle!


Well i mean i wouldn't say it was a bad puzzle, just i didn't know that was what i had to do. That made me upset. Hate games where simple solutions aren't clear. Anyone remember X-men on Genesis megadrive? You had to reset your console after beating a boss, to progress the game. YOU JUST DON'T KNOW YOU SUPPOSED TO DO THAT! O_O

It only upsets me when i should know but i don't cause the game fails to explain it properly, it would be fine if they told me sooner so i don't have to wonder what I'm doing wrong or if the game has bugs. You wanna break out of your video game world and into reality, do it right like metal gear solid and when you use dualshock vibration to massage my arms after mashing buttons to survive ocelot torture. That is a proper 4th wall break. 

One think i can't stand in games is cryptic information, that is most of why zelda games has been known to give some player notorious experience when playing it, having to need a guide walk-through to beat  it on a decent schedule without spending too much unwanted or unnecessary time on it is why some games just seem bad in my opinion, the first 2 Zelda game on nes and some parts of breath of the wild are kinda the reason for it, i get you want a open world game that doesn't tell me too much of what to do, just give me a goal and a playground, super metroid was prime example of open world exploring game that didn't tell me anything but was enough to figure out stuff, it was balanced. Some zelda games aren't like that, you get lost too easily and frustrated and is not fun.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Apr 30, 2017)

I still wait for a zeldevânia. I hope some rebeld fanboy make it and release underground.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2017)

Viri said:


> Those DS games with the forced touch screen controls. I really wanted to play them, but my hand got tired out after 10 mins of wagging a stylus :/


While I don't hold the rest of the games in high esteem if that was a barrier there are hacks to change them to dpad controls
http://gbatemp.net/threads/legend-of-zelda-phantom-hourglass-d-pad-patch.375388/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/legend-of-zelda-spirit-track-d-pad-patch.374773/


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 30, 2017)

Never understood how people think Zelda 2 is a *bad* game. I actually think it is my 3rd favorite console game (First MM->OOT->Z2) not to mention my favorite intro music to any Zelda game. I get it's difficult and doesn't follow the ~zelda formula~ (not even a valid argument btw because at the time there was literally one other game and they tried something different) but that does not mean it is a bad game whatsoever. Beating it was one of the most satisfying experiences of my life. I'm also burnt out by people just not playing it, or just like an hour and saying 'oh zelda II sucks so bad!!!'. I have encountered a huge majority of people like that who criticize Z2 and it is just so frustrating </endrant>

As far as worst zelda? I have a major disdain for Wind Waker and a good majority of BOTW (beast designs were cool, but too easy) and for handhelds.. well, Triforce Heroes. And even then, they aren't really bad games.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 30, 2017)

All of them.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Apr 30, 2017)

I always thought the first Zelda on NES was pretty bad. I can't play it for more than 10 minutes. After that Majora's Mask.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2017)

Phantom Hourglass, forced touch controls ruined the DS iterations for me.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 1, 2017)

Spirit Tracks easily. That game was really tedious and just boring at the best of times.
Not to mention that horrid fucking spirit flute.


----------



## Pluupy (May 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It has some cosmetic and gameplay changes, 16:9, inverted map, controls; in GC you play as _*Link*_, in Wii you play as _*Recht*_.


What the actual hell are you talking about...? They are both Link. The same Link. Literally mirrored because most people are righties. Nintendo gave up with the left-handed Link for the Zelda games involving motion control.


----------



## Vipera (May 1, 2017)

In TP for the Wii you play as Knil.





I'm sorry.


The first Zelda hasn't aged too well. Then again, Spirit Track's train was incredibly tedious.
Also the CDi games, except maybe Zelda's Adventure (which was legit bad), are more of a "so bad, so good" kind of games. Seriously, try them out. They are still a whole different league than the other TLOD games though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> What the actual hell are you talking about...? They are both Link. The same Link. Literally mirrored because most people are righties. Nintendo gave up with the left-handed Link for the Zelda games involving motion control.


Man, it is a joke, Links mean left in German, and he was switched from being a leftie to being right handed in TP Wii, so now he is Rechts, that is the stupid joke.


----------



## bennyman123abc (May 1, 2017)

Triforce Heroes EASILY gets the spot for worst Zelda game for me. And the only 2 things that give it that are 1. The requirement of 3 players and 2. Single player mode (I still have nightmares about the wooden dolls... )


----------



## vincentx77 (May 1, 2017)

I really liked the original Zelda when I was a kid, but that was partially because it was such a dramatic departure from anything that I'd ever played before. Zelda 2 was a disappointment. Link to then Past was just ok for me.  I never cared for Ocarina, or really any of the 3d games until BoTW. I played a bit of Skyward Sword, and I think I would've genuinely liked it if it'd had proper controls. A Link Between Worlds almost got it right. There's just something about it that's annoying, kind of like every Zelda starting with OoT forward. BoTW seems to leave most of that crap out.
TL;DR I guess BoTW (Switch version I guess . Never played the other), because it was the first Zelda I really liked in around 25 years.


----------



## farmin (May 1, 2017)

In terms of my personal least favourite, that'd be Twilight Princess.
The whole thing just feels like some superfans wet dream of a Zelda game and combines all my least favourite things about the series.
The overly "epic" tone, the desaturated colour scheme, the drab characters, the dull dungeons, the boring collect-a-thon sidequests, the endless tedious backtracking through the overly big overworld.
By going back to the ALttP and OoT style the whole thing just felt like re-treading old ground in an even more boring fashion to me.

That said, while I greatly dislike TP it's core design is still leagues ahead of the DS games.


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2017)

Wow I expected Spirit Tracks to be dominating the vote, but apparently not. Looks like 2 still gets a lot of hate for being either too different, or overly difficult. Which makes me wonder, Breath of the Wild is a good game, but is it a good Zelda game? Since it does drastically change a lot of the familiar formula. Hmm. 

Triforce Heroes is amusing to see up there as well. It's quite easy to forget it exists. There was quite a lot of hate for it going around launch. That's another outlier game, fairly different in formula to past entries.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

I voted Spirit Tracks because I found it boring as hell. I thought I'd be the black sheep, but looking at the votes I'm not. Its a bit unfair to call Zelda II the worst of the bunch. It went in a different direction and it's execution wasn't great, but it did keep me entertained for a while. Its become the game that's cool to hate but negative social proof doesn't make the game objectively bad.


----------



## DjoeN (May 1, 2017)

I know you excluded it, but still:

- Zelda’s Adventure (CD-i)
- Zelda - The Wand of Gamelon (CD-i)
- Link - The Faces of Evil (CD-i)

People may NEVER forget!!
_(Yes, i actually own a CD-i with 2 of those games, lol)_


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2017)

Sonic '06


----------



## Trolling (May 1, 2017)

Link between Worlds for me. 
It's way to easy, the dungeons are boring and short, and the story is just a poor rehash of a Link to the Past.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 1, 2017)

You should add the Tingle DS games to this list. they're honestly awful, but not as bad as CDi.


----------



## migles (May 1, 2017)

that train one..
the game is fun, but the fucking train is really painfull.. i really liked, the puzzles the levels..
i liked everything.. even the controlls for a DS game didn't bothered that much..
but omg, the train...
i never use cheats, unless it's when i am bored and after finishing a game.. but in this case i had to use a speed up the train because i was so frustrated of riding it back and fourth.. i ended up to not finishing this game with everything, because even with the train at 3x speed or something, i was just tired about it


----------



## Benja81 (May 1, 2017)

I'm surprised how many people chose AoL, one of my favorites. Spirit tracks for me.


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 5, 2017)

Yeah I have to change my vote to Spirit Tracks. I didn't like the Ocean Temple in Phantom Hourglass, but otherwise I enjoyed both games. But I really grew to hate the train mechanic, as I found that trying to avoid the enemy trains felt a lot like running away like a coward.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 5, 2017)

nobody will vote oot 3d simply because oot3dhax.


----------



## clarknova77 (May 28, 2017)

I don't know if there is a bad Zelda game, all of the games that I've played were great fun.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jun 1, 2017)

I hated the 3 day cycle in Majora's Mask but finished the game anyway so I voted for that.

I enjoyed touchscreen and Wii motion plus controls.  I beat Zelda 2 in the 80's.  Haven't finished the oracle games or Minish cap or triforce heroes or four swords.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

I can't believe _The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition _didn't lose by a landslide.

It's got the least content of all the games listed by far.


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Jun 1, 2017)

All are masterpieces (included Zelda II), none is bad


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I can't believe _The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition _didn't lose by a landslide.
> 
> It's got the least content of all the games listed by far.


Quality over quantity dude

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kai_dranzer2003 said:


> All are masterpieces (included Zelda II), none is bab


You do know you can edit posts


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 1, 2017)

Twilight princess for the Wii, who wants to stand up while playing zelda?


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You do know you can edit posts




I´m learning


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Quality over quantity dude
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you can edit posts


The loser atm is Zelda 2. I doubt anyone here who voted against Zelda 2 actually played more than 40 minutes of it. I think it's mostly being downvoted because it's trendy to hate on Zelda 2.

4S is really short and has shallow gameplay - I honestly don't know how no one is downvoting it.



CitizenSnips said:


> Twilight princess for the Wii, who wants to stand up while playing zelda?



You don't have to stand to use the motion controls you know. I never did - not for TP or SS.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The loser atm is Zelda 2. I doubt anyone here who voted against Zelda 2 actually played more than 40 minutes of it. I think it's mostly being downvoted because it's trendy to hate on Zelda 2.
> 
> 4S is really short and has shallow gameplay - I honestly don't know how no one is downvoting it.
> 
> ...


I found it easier for it to read what i'm doing if i stood up, also if your sitting down it's a bit harder to move your arms the way you want them to


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> I found it easier for it to read what i'm doing if i stood up, also if your sitting down it's a bit harder to move your arms the way you want them to


>also if your sitting down it's a bit harder to move your arms the way you want them to

Depends on the seat I suppose. I usually play games in metal folding chairs - i.e. no arm rests. It allows for full range of motion.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> >also if your sitting down it's a bit harder to move your arms the way you want them to
> 
> Depends on the seat I suppose. I usually play games in metal folding chairs - i.e. no arm rests. It allows for full range of motion.


Ah, i only really played it standing up or on a couch. Never played through it all because of constantly either being uncomfortable or not controlling it as well as i could


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> Ah, i only really played it standing up or on a couch. Never played through it all because of constantly either being uncomfortable or not controlling it as well as i could


I played through half of it on the wii, but couldn't complete it on the wii at the time b/c I didn't own one. I beat it on my gamecube. 

At time of release I thought the wii version was way cooler, but now that I see how shallow the motion controls really were (especially after SS) - I would definitely say TP for GC is the definitive version.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I played through half of it on the wii, but couldn't complete it on the wii at the time b/c I didn't own one. I beat it on my gamecube.
> 
> At time of release I thought the wii version was way cooler, but now that I see how shallow the motion controls really were (especially after SS) - I would definitely say TP for GC is the definitive version.


I might try to play through it on gamecube with dolphin, from what i played on the wii it seemed like a good story but the controls really drove me away from it


----------



## DontShootUp (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm excited to see that I'm not the only one who didn't like BOTW.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> I might try to play through it on gamecube with dolphin, from what i played on the wii it seemed like a good story but the controls really drove me away from it


I definitely recommend it, and it looks even better than the wiiu release if you download the hi-res texture pack.

The game is a lot of fun. The biggest complaint is usually that the enemies do very little damage - but if you're more interested in the puzzle aspect of zelda games then this shouldn't bug you too much.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

I will personally come over and beat whoever votes for Wind Waker.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 1, 2017)

From what I've played: spirit tracks.

Mind you, this wasn't exactly a bad game, and had certainly some qualities and that...whatever it is that makes Zelda games stand out (atmosphere? Level progression? Characters? That kind of stuff). My main gripe with it was the way those levels stacked up on one another in that tower. At first it wasn't so bad. Just a "hey...why do I need to do this part of the level again?" kind of feel when I attempted to enter the second and the third parts (were it dungeons? I can't really remember). But it got really tedious above that, and downright frustrating around level 6 or 7. At one point I died nearly at the entrance and was forced to do THE ENTIRE THING again because a restart point (or even a shortcut?) somewhere in the middle was apparently too much work.
I just quit at that time. A real pity, because that one thing dragged all the rest down A LOT.


(okay, I admit it: I played the original Zelda for all about 10 minutes. It was worse, but that's not entirely fair when comparing it to modern games)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> okay, I admit it: I played the original Zelda for all about 10 minutes. It was worse


I honestly preferred the original to OoT and MM, it just lets you get right into the game without any long intros or tedious hand holding.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh man, poor Zelda II gets so much hate, but I think it's actually really great if you use a walkthrough.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2017)

I only chose from the ones that I have personally played. Link Between Worlds it is. While it is still a spiritual sequel to one of (in my opinion) best zeldas, I think its a threadbare retrod of what was once great.


----------

